# Solo Mode in LIGHTROOM CLOUD and MOBILE



## JEB (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi,
Can anybody tell me if the Solo Mode is available in Lightroom CLOUD or Mobile.
I find it annoying when working with the various tabs in Edit that I have to remember to close one before moving on to the next. 
Regards
John


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 28, 2021)

Lightroom has a solo mode, though there it's called "Single Panel Mode".

Mobile doesn't need it, as it permanently works that way, i.e. switching to a different edit tool replaces the current tool controls with the new tool controls.


----------



## JEB (Aug 28, 2021)

Thank you for your reply

I will have a look for it later 

regads

john


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 28, 2021)

Page 120 in your Edit Like a Pro book.


----------



## JEB (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi,
It there a single panel mode for the left-hand "Photos" panel? If so I can't find it!
John


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 14, 2021)

What do you mean by "single panel mode"? If you mean you want to be able to hide or show the left-hand panel, the P key will do that. If you mean something else, please clarify.


----------



## JEB (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi Jim,
Thanks for your reply.
No I don't mean the P key. 
What I am looking for is the same as you kindly advised on above, when I asked about the RH panel mistakenly calling it Solo Mode. (Photoshop term I think).
What I would like to do in the LH panel is similar to the RH panel. i.e. being able to have the Edit sub tabs (Light/Colour/etc) collapse when another is opened.
i.e. All Photos/Recently Added/By Date/Year/Month/Day all remain open when you search through the Years.
I hope that I have made myself clear.
It is a bit of a pain I think you will agree.
Regards
John


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 14, 2021)

No, there's nothing like that in the left panel.

I don't really find it a bit of a pain, I tend to use the options in the All Photos section infrequently, and usually collapse them again after use. I'll often keep the All Photos panel itself collapsed.


----------



## JEB (Sep 14, 2021)

Thank you.


----------

